# Bay St. Lewis, Mississippi



## Parahybana3590 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is there any special herps or inverts I should keep an eye out for while I am there?


----------



## josh_cloud (Mar 13, 2008)

you can find hemiscolopendra marginata and scolocrytops sp. centipedes here. not really sure on any mygalomorphs. we have some nice phiddipus if you're into true spiders. as far as herps go, there's a lot to find around here.


----------

